# dual steering



## Mathieu Delarue

I am interested in a tandem with dual steering; does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Dave Cutter

Bike Thing: Dual-Steering Tandem!!

Looks like an easy conversion:
View attachment 283813


----------



## weltyed

two bikes?


----------

